# "Google" yourself?



## thedaras (23 Aug 2011)

Well have you Goggled yourself?

I just did and I could be an Author, Gardener, wedding organiser, interior designer, a player in the GAA,,I have  a lot of planning applications in and Im a member of a golf club ..

Oh yep, apparently I'm also dead.


----------



## micmclo (23 Aug 2011)

First result was my linkin profile  and my name is pretty common
Though I think my google searches Ireland first so I just got Irish results on page one

I am also a photographer, artist, run a hardware shop out whest and Labour party councillor


----------



## elefantfresh (24 Aug 2011)

I'm a Dr of Mathematics!! LOL!


----------



## JP1234 (24 Aug 2011)

I am an environmental scientist, a human resources manager and a cosmetologist.

My surname is that of a very well known fictional film character so it throws up a lot of searches for that as well, particularly as one of the actresses in the films has the same forename as me


----------



## Newbie! (24 Aug 2011)

My name is far too common to list my numerous professions, amongst which I happen to be a trade expert, a dean of research. However, my married name does not appear at all...I am one of kind it appears!


----------



## callybags (24 Aug 2011)

I am an Irish born artist, who specialises in contentious and non contentious property, while operating a doctor's surgery in Galway.

Where do I find the time?


----------



## horusd (24 Aug 2011)

An abstract artist. Hmmm, I always thought I was an artist of some kind...like con artist...


----------



## Mpsox (24 Aug 2011)

I'm both a barrister and a builder and a Scottish non league footballer


----------



## Purple (24 Aug 2011)

I'm a writer, an artist, a photographer, a professional rugby player and a professor.
The real me also came up a few times, once in a Danish trade magazine, which was a surprise!


----------



## horusd (24 Aug 2011)

Shoot, I died on the 15th of April  . Anyone come up as a stripper or exotic dancer yet? There must be some fairly dodgey characters on AAM.


----------



## ajapale (24 Aug 2011)

Top American Football Player and Leading Criminal Defence Lawyer.


----------



## Henny Penny (24 Aug 2011)

I'm the only 'me' ...


----------



## Firefly (24 Aug 2011)

Well, I have deliberately tried to minimise my online presence and glad to only find 1 "real" me and that's from a while back. Still..it's 1 too many in my book.

There are a few imposters on linkedin/facebook/twitter alright though


----------



## becky (24 Aug 2011)

My name comes up 5 times and it's me.  Three are related to my job though.


----------



## Purple (24 Aug 2011)

Firefly said:


> Well, I have deliberately tried to minimise my online presence and glad to only find 1 "real" me and that's from a while back. Still..it's 1 too many in my book.



Why, are you in a witness protection programme or something?


----------



## Sunny (24 Aug 2011)

Just did it and now I feel like a loser! I am off to get myself arrested and in the news.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Aug 2011)

horusd said:


> I always thought I was an artist of some kind...*like con artist*...





horusd said:


> There must be some *fairly dodgey characters on AAM.*



Talkin' about yourself again


----------



## gipimann (24 Aug 2011)

I'm a chaplin in the US army!


----------



## Firefly (25 Aug 2011)

Purple said:


> Why, are you in a witness protection programme or something?



yes


----------



## horusd (25 Aug 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Talkin' about yourself again


 

I'm writing the book...it will be full of delectable details of a very checkered and low-life past.


----------



## so-crates (25 Aug 2011)

Henny Penny said:


> I'm the only 'me' ...


 
I'm the only 'me' as well but I knew that already


----------



## TarfHead (25 Aug 2011)

I have a job that way cooler than the one I have.


----------



## boris (25 Aug 2011)

I was executed - just turned out to be a character in a story. Phew!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Aug 2011)

I'm a porn star!!!


----------



## TarfHead (25 Aug 2011)

Is 'Jeremy' a typical Cork surname  ?


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Aug 2011)

TarfHead said:


> Is 'Jeremy' a typical Cork surname  ?


 
No, not really, but you'd see the odd Hedgehog around the place alright!!!


----------



## Firefly (25 Aug 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> I'm a porn star!!!



LOL....made my whole week


----------



## thedaras (25 Aug 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> I'm a porn star!!!



Yeah ,but we knew that already..


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Aug 2011)

thedaras said:


> Yeah ,but we knew that already..


 
Not everyone copped onto that before now, Thedaras. I've had PM's from 8 female AAM members in the last 5 minutes. They all want to meet me in The Long Valley tonight.

So many women, so little time........ Isn't life is so unfair sometimes?


----------



## thedaras (25 Aug 2011)

They were all from me
And I presume it will be Beamish all round


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Aug 2011)

thedaras said:


> They were all from me
> And I presume it will be Beamish all round


 
Sounds like you're some woman, Thedaras, judging by the self-profile you PMed me! Can I bring Firefly as well? Just in case............


----------



## Firefly (25 Aug 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Sounds like you're some woman, Thedaras, judging by the self-profile you PMed me! Can I bring Firefly as well? Just in case............



Horrible thoughts..make the voices stop (I will not drink Beamish, I will not drink Beamish)


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Aug 2011)

Firefly said:


> Horrible thoughts..make the voices stop (I will not drink Beamish, I will not drink Beamish)


 
_"Look into my eyes, look into my eyes, the eyes, the eyes, not around the eyes, don't look around my eyes, look into my eyes. You're under." _

Beamish it is then, Firefly?


----------



## Firefly (25 Aug 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> _"Look into my eyes, look into my eyes, the eyes, the eyes, not around the eyes, don't look around my eyes, look into my eyes. You're under." _



CLASSIC!! 



Lex Foutish said:


> Beamish it is then, Firefly?



You're breaking me down


----------



## Mongola (25 Aug 2011)

I am...me!! Both my first name & surname are not too common (no it is not a weird name either)


----------



## truthseeker (25 Aug 2011)

Im a senior stylist, nutrition manager, operations administrator, real estate agent, a life coach, a yacht chartering company, a tool pioneer, and various other exciting things - as my single name.

As my married name Im a Professor of Oncology at a famous university and a model from Dublin!

Busy lass I am.


----------



## csirl (26 Aug 2011)

I'm a GAA player in Cork, play underage soccer in Meath & Kildare, attend some school in Westmeath and I died two years ago.


----------



## ninsaga (26 Aug 2011)

I'm the ruler of Libya..... jeez thats gas... small world all the same.


----------



## Staples (27 Aug 2011)

truthseeker said:


> I'm .......a tool pioneer.


 
Would that be a full time job I wonder or just a hobby.


----------



## Godfather (27 Aug 2011)

Yes, I google myself very often as I want to prevent the garda from arresting the new Corleone in case something filters out!


----------



## Complainer (4 Sep 2011)

I'm an Australian country singer.



Lex Foutish said:


> I'm a porn star!!!



I refuse to believe this, unless of course, you provide some links with supporting evidence.


----------



## thedaras (4 Sep 2011)

Complainer said:


> I'm an Australian country singer.



Oh My GOD..you are .... Olivia Newton John


----------



## Lex Foutish (5 Sep 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> I'm a porn star!!!


 


Complainer said:


> I refuse to believe this, unless of course, you provide some links with supporting evidence.


 

I never thought I'd post a photo of myself here, but since all of you who go to the Long Valley probably know what I look like anyway, what the hell.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Sep 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> I never thought I'd post a photo of myself here, but since all of you who go to the Long Valley probably know what I look like anyway, what the hell.



I'm so disappointed, no [broken link removed] or sovereigns  and not enough hair on the chest


----------



## onq (5 Sep 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> I never thought I'd post a photo of myself here, but since all of you who go to the Long Valley probably know what I look like anyway, what the hell.



You're Ron Jeremy!


----------



## Guest105 (5 Sep 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> I never thought I'd post a photo of myself here, but since all of you who go to the Long Valley probably know what I look like anyway, what the hell.



God, you are gorgeous


----------



## Marion (5 Sep 2011)

Gosh!

You look fantastic. Love the hair.

As for me, well, I'm still hanging around the forest.

Marion


----------



## Mpsox (6 Sep 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> I never thought I'd post a photo of myself here, but since all of you who go to the Long Valley probably know what I look like anyway, what the hell.


 
Powerful stuff those sangwiches


----------



## Latrade (6 Sep 2011)

Complainer said:


> I'm an Australian country singer.


 
Olivia Newton-John? Imust say, I've always been a fan of this moment in your career


In an ironic twist, the largest results for me were for an anti-nuclear power Environmental Scientist and a Christian Historian. 

The actual me (aside from Linkedin) only comes in around page 4 which is nice and hidden.


----------



## liaconn (6 Sep 2011)

I have a son who recently won a baby competition and another one who's in the Cork Youth Orchestra. When I'm not looking after the kids I am a champion rower , and for some reason I am very aereated about the closure of a swimming pool I don't frequent.


----------



## Ceepee (11 Sep 2011)

I was hanged, along with my sister, for murder at Kirkdale Gaol in Liverpool in 1884.  I am also a teacher at Salesian College in Pallaskenry, and a writer, editor and lawyer in Washington DC.  

But then I got married, and became a senior executive at NBC.


----------



## thedaras (12 Sep 2011)

We have a really eclectic bunch on AAM


----------

